# 'Complete action using' dialog not working



## killerhonky (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello all,

I've been having a problem since I've switched to JB where if I select always for the app selected it never remembers it. Anyone have any ideas as to why and a fix?

EDIT: Only appears to be happening with Tapatalk. Trying to launch a forum from the stock browser. I'm getting incredibly frustrated. Any ideas?

Thanks for your time 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP and franco.kernel


----------

